# Looking for Bachmann Columbia 2-4-2...



## narrowmilitaryrail (May 24, 2009)

Hello All,

I'm also looking for a Bachmann 2-4-2 Columbia with tender as well as a Bachmann early Baldwin 4-4-0 or 2-6-0 cab. You can contact me off group at the following email address...

[email protected]

Regards,
Mark Stonbraker


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If you mean the Hawaii #5, there is one on evilbay right now... I think it's at $15 or so with a couple days to go. If you want the export one, then I don't know


----------



## narrowmilitaryrail (May 24, 2009)

Thanks! I purchased two off of eBay and I am going to use the to build two early Porter & Bell 2-4-0s. This should be a really fun build.

Regards,
Mark Stonbraker
Proprietor
Narrow Bottom and Wester Rwy.


----------

